# Just won auction on Worldmark Ownership



## babamike (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi I just won WM auction for 22K annual points. The whole listing is described as EAGLE CREST OREGON ownership. I talked to seller and he insisted this is indeed a proper WM 22K Annual membership. He gave me a contract number and asked me to confirm with WM. I havent done that yet. The seller says according to Ebay rules they have to pick a resort for their listing and their template has Eagle Crest.

Please take a look at this auctions and let me know if everything checks out.
I know there have been some discussions about Eagle Crest trading.

Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130451563000&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2010)

Babamike - I moved your post to the Wyndham/Worldmark Forum.


----------



## babamike (Nov 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Babamike - I moved your post to the Wyndham/Worldmark Forum.



Thanks DeniseM


----------



## cdmc2010 (Nov 17, 2010)

It is correct.  There is no fixed resort for worldmark and the annual due is dependent on your number of points only.


----------



## babamike (Nov 17, 2010)

BUMP
Can anyone pls let me know if its a valid WM ownership that I can trade within WM resorts using their points. Not converting or depositing like some older threads explaining about Eaglecrest
Thanks


----------



## babamike (Nov 17, 2010)

cdmc2010 said:


> It is correct.  There is no fixed resort for worldmark and the annual due is dependent on your number of points only.



Thanks
What about those threads that explain about eaglecrest using some formula to convert points to WM points. Sorry I'm a newbie, I have read a lot on TUG but some assurance is needed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 17, 2010)

I suggest asking your question on the WMOwners forum - http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php

I found these old threads....
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28038
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21999
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14715


----------



## cdmc2010 (Nov 17, 2010)

Your points can be used to book any worldmark resorts.  In addition, you can also use your points to trade through II or RCI (if you sign up as a member). There are tons of information on http://www.wmowners.com/forum/index.php 
The members are also very helpful.  Have fun!


----------



## babamike (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I just wasnt sure if this auction was indeed a WM ownership. But by the looks of it Eaglecrest has some units which were sold as units (1-2 Bedrooms etc.) so if someone wanted to trade within the WM system they had to first convert their weeks into points for a fee. That point calculation method kept on changing in the last few years and the fee kept going up. Thats what confused me a little about eaglecrest.
I guess i got a good deal :whoopie:


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 18, 2010)

If you have the Worldmark contract number and/or form and possibly the original owner/seller of the contract, call Worldmark to find out exactly what you own.

Your question to Worldmark should be something like---"please confirm that this is an annual 22k Worldmark point contract".  Ask if there is an expiration date.  Tell Workdmark that you are the new owner, and ask if "you" need to do anything more to be an "official" Worldmark owner.

Tony


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 18, 2010)

*You need seller's authorization to verify the account*

When I purchased mine, even though broker and seller gave me their all account info, WM rep. didn't tell me anything about it for verification. They said I need to talk to the owner and let them contact WM to give a permission to release any info to new owner. Also ask the rep.'s name (who seller already contacted), and ask that person when you call. There are other reps and it took many minutes to find out who seller was talking to.
DON'T pay any money until you verify new purchase.
Ask questions like :
1) how many credits are available WITHOUT borrowing
2) anniversary month
3) If maintenance fee is paid to date
4) If there is any loan (mortgage)
5) How many housekeeping tokens are available WITHOUT borrowing
6) If there are any banked credits, ask when they will be expired
7) If there are any pending reservations - if so, ask seller who would keep them

You did great on price! I paid almost twice more 3 years ago!


----------



## LLW (Nov 19, 2010)

babamike said:


> Hi I just won WM auction for 22K annual points. The whole listing is described as EAGLE CREST OREGON ownership. I talked to seller and he insisted this is indeed a proper WM 22K Annual membership. He gave me a contract number and asked me to confirm with WM. I havent done that yet. The seller says according to Ebay rules they have to pick a resort for their listing and their template has Eagle Crest.
> 
> Please take a look at this auctions and let me know if everything checks out.
> I know there have been some discussions about Eagle Crest trading.
> ...



There is a lot of information missing from the seller's listing. And you need to get confirmation directly from WM (with authorization from seller) anyways. Before you pay, here's some info on what you need to find out about the account:

Process of Buying
Comparing Prices & Other Due Diligence


----------



## clubwyndham00 (Nov 21, 2010)

babamike said:


> Hi I just won WM auction for 22K annual points. The whole listing is described as EAGLE CREST OREGON ownership. I talked to seller and he insisted this is indeed a proper WM 22K Annual membership. He gave me a contract number and asked me to confirm with WM. I havent done that yet. The seller says according to Ebay rules they have to pick a resort for their listing and their template has Eagle Crest.
> 
> Please take a look at this auctions and let me know if everything checks out.
> I know there have been some discussions about Eagle Crest trading.
> ...




Worldmark is a great exchange company, especially Travelshare. You normally always get what you want with RCI, Just dont expect to get alot of stuff at the last minute


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 21, 2010)

clubwyndham00 said:


> Worldmark is a great exchange company, especially Travelshare. You normally always get what you want with RCI, Just dont expect to get alot of stuff at the last minute


 

TravelShaft does not transfer on a resale

Another lame attempt of Wyndamn "the marketng/management company" to try to sell points at 5 x the resale value


----------

